# Unknown strain



## Jeff Arthur (Apr 2, 2022)

A monster crop I took from a plant that was 6 weeks into flower. It took over a month and a half to revert back to veg. And 9 weeks of flower after vegging for a month and a half.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 21, 2022)

These look like they would be massive today. Did you whack em already?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Arthur (Apr 21, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> These look like they would be massive today. Did you whack em already?


Yes!!!! So sticky!!!


----------

